# boxing day at the seaside



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Had a drive down to our local Beach called St bees today it was lovely to get some fresh air...really pleased how we have got the weight off Mavis...she's looking a hell of a lot better




























Bet it was cold in there:









she looks like a proper lady in these next two:



















Thanks for looking

Juliex


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thankyou x


----------



## gemsbok (Nov 21, 2009)

Looks like she had a great time.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I love Mavis as they are one of my fav breed of dogs.
She looked like she had a fab time.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh she is a beauty


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stunner, and she has a great shape to her


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

love the 3rd piccy... she is lovely


----------



## D-Nova (Dec 28, 2009)

What a nice dog, lucky person to own her


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like she had a great time  bonnie girl!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

She is gorgeous, a real credit to you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments..they mean a lot to me xx


juliexx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

lovely pics, looks like she had a great time


----------

